# 12w2d nub and potty shot UPDATED



## DobbyForever

Pulled nub from a video screenshot and picture of the print out for potty. Tech leaned boy but wasn't anywhere close to sure. Ty for the input!

:blue: 9
:pink: 3

It's official we are :blue:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9066.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 40









IMG_9069.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 63


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'll guess boy.


----------



## gigglebox

Guessing pink &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## JT2013

:blue:I'd guess boy


----------



## Wish85

Looks :blue:


----------



## StillPraying

I'm with gigs, I think :pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing boy for you :)


----------



## Lucy3

Boy &#128153;


----------



## ikaria

I'm torn. Leaning :blue: on the first photo, but :pink: on the second one. Hm. I'll go with boy!


----------



## wookie130

I'm going to guess :blue: for you Dobs!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

The potty shot could go either way at this stage however to me, while it does not look hugely angled, the nub looks stacked which leans more towards a boy in my opinion :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty! I agree. I am torn because potty looks girl but nub looks boy.

I was trying to not to giggle because the tech said either boy or a girl with an oversized clitoris from the nub shot. But she was like straight faced legit not joking hahaha


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Dobs lol!!! That is awkward and hilarious


----------



## DobbyForever

She kept insisting it was perfectly normal for some girls to develop an oversized clitoris. I wanted to say must not be me because I feel nothing during sex lol


----------



## Keepsmiling91

My guess by nub is girly xx congrats Dobs so glad it all went well xxx


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm getting my boy!!!!


----------



## Wish85

YAY!!! :blue::yipee:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Yay! Congratulations Dobby!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty I am so freaking excited to reveal to my parents on Saturday morning!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------

